# Postdoctoral Employment in Italy with Employable wife?



## postdoctorino (Jul 11, 2013)

My current situation is this:

I have been offered a job (post-doc) at a university in Italy. My fiance and I are getting married 4 days before my/our flights to Italy from the USA. (late September) We are both USA citizens. 

We are wondering, as the University will take care of MY Visa ahead of time, but we don't have a marriage certificate until right before I move. What should be our proper course of action? 

If she comes over to Italy with the just a passport and the marriage certificate, and a residency family visa (which must be applied for after the marriage), can she be employed in Italy?

Is there a different process where she can live in Italy, but maintain employment in the USA working remotely, without a work Visa for Italy? This is a possibility with her employer. 

I'm waiting to hear back from the University, I just thought I should ask here as well.

Thank you for any information. If there is more required from me to clear up the situation please let me know. I know post-doctoral positions use a different work visa than normal employment (I believe, as its a research position).

Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

What will be the expected period of stay for your visa? One year or longer?


----------



## postdoctorino (Jul 11, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> What will be the expected period of stay for your visa? One year or longer?


One year, with the possibility of a second, that won't be known until later. For all intents, lets just assume one year.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Encourage the university to ask for 13 months just to remove any possible ambiguity. You can't get your spouse in unless it's at least 12 months.

OK, with your visa sufficiently long term, yes, she'll be able to work if she can find work -- and working remotely for her U.S. employer would be a great idea. (Staying on U.S. Social Security instead of INPS is a good idea, and she'll get to do that if she continues working for a U.S. employer. Though bear in mind she'll get to pay Italian income taxes since she'll become tax resident there. As you will.) She'll need that marriage certificate apostilled for her visa application, so don't forget that bit.

It wouldn't hurt if you let the consulate know your wife is coming, too, and that you're just waiting to get the marriage certificate to them. It may not help, but it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

It may not be the most romantic solution but if I were in your position I would head over to a justice of the peace (or however it is done in your state of residence) and get legally married as soon as possible. Keep it a secret of you wish and, by all means, follow up with your "real" marriage in September.

But, in the meantime, you will have everything you need and plenty of time to get your visas in order.


----------

